# Coleman AC Manual/Schematics.



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

A friend of mine has a Coleman AC unit that suddenly cut out on them. They've had someone they know take a look at it and he's tried several things including replacing the mainboard in it. Evidently it runs fine when he bypasses part of the circuitry. I don't have enough details on it to know exactly what part. He's trying to find a manual and schematics for the unit since the company he works for usually doesn't service Coleman units. Coleman's website and customer service is horrible to say the least and provides no method to obtain these items. Any input on where I could get a hold of these?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Should be on the inside of the lower cover. There's no mystery to a Coleman unit. They make among the most dirt-simple equipment out there, and construct them of generic, off the shelf components. I'm guessing this is in a mobile home?

This guy will email you your diagrams for free, but you need to get your model numbers:

http://www.mobilehomerepair.com/wireandparts.html


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

It's a modular home. This is a central air and heating unit. I'm still thinking the problem may lie in the thermostat but I'm just a computer and paint geek. nothing to do with AC so they won't even consider that. Thanks for the info. I'll forward her the site.


----------

